# Teacher Kalee Warnick Arrested for Relationship with 15-Year-Old Student



## Stan Lee (Aug 3, 2013)

> A Wall Township High School English teacher was arrested on a charge of criminal sexual contact with a 15-year-old male student.
> 
> Kalee Warnick, 22, of the Deer Run section of the township, was arrested July 30 on charges of third-degree aggravated criminal sexual contact, and second-degree having a sexual relationship with a minor she had care over, according to the complaint out of Wall.
> 
> ...





If this did indeed take place, the only result would be an extremely happy teenager who gained a lifetime amount of bragging rights.


*Spoiler*: __ 









 The age of consent here in 16 and its a male close to that age banging a hot female teacher this time. I smell another slap on the wrist.

Curious on others views on this. If this happens to be true, is he a victim or a lucky SOB living the ultimate teenage male fantasy? His peers seem to think the latter.


*Spoiler*: __ 






I know who and it was a black kid! LMAO!


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 3, 2013)

> I know who and it was a black kid! LMAO!


Does it really matter what ethnicity the kid is?


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 3, 2013)

> is he a victim or a lucky SOB living the ultimate teenage male fantasy


I thought one of my teachers was hot and I wasn't even a teenager.

I betcha he feels very lucky.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm extremely disappointed this was not the first reply.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VL4xRwl1f3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Aug 3, 2013)

He is  a lucky SOB, that's what he is


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2013)

Double standards incoming?


----------



## Stan Lee (Aug 3, 2013)

Mael said:


> Double standards incoming?



If I was say the same thing about a student getting it on with a male teacher that imply that I was gay.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2013)

Obligatory

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4GZFbCqx18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 3, 2013)

So was the reason they were caught, was because he was being an idiot and bragging about it to everybody?

I'd have thought they would have learned by now.. if you're getting your game on with an attractive, older teacher (as a highschool student) then keep your mouth shut.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Aug 3, 2013)

Its been a while since there was a Teacher/Student sex scandal. I'd say this was overdue.


----------



## Mochi (Aug 3, 2013)

Wait, 22 and already a teacher?


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 3, 2013)

Mochi said:


> Wait, 22 and already a teacher?



Why not? She's considered an adult at 18. 

If she's a teacher at that young of an adult age, then she probably has the smarts and drive to do it. Just too bad she ruined her future career by banging a guy who couldnt keep his mouth shut.

Take note, future teachers of nf (female ones, especially). Make sure that any teenage guy/gal you fuck completely understands the consequences of him/her bragging about it


----------



## hadou (Aug 3, 2013)

Way to go kid.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 3, 2013)

Would bang 10/10


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Aug 3, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> Take note, future teachers of nf (female ones, especially). Make sure that any teenage guy/gal you fuck completely *understands the consequences of him/her bragging about it*



Implying like that would dissuade them.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 3, 2013)

ImperatorMortis said:


> Implying like that would dissuade them.



All she had to say was "if you brag about me, im going to be arrested and you wont be able to fuck me anymore"

If he was anywhere near your typical teenage guy, that should have been enough to shut him up


----------



## Mochi (Aug 3, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> Why not? She's considered an adult at 18.
> 
> If she's a teacher at that young of an adult age, then she probably has the smarts and drive to do it. Just too bad she ruined her future career by banging a guy who couldnt keep his mouth shut.
> 
> Take note, future teachers of nf (female ones, especially). Make sure that any teenage guy/gal you fuck completely understands the consequences of him/her bragging about it



No, I meant she is a teacher with 22?! Try that in Germany, honey 
No teacher is younger than 25. NONE.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 3, 2013)

Mochi said:


> No, I meant she is a teacher with 22?! Try that in Germany, honey
> No teacher is younger than 25. NONE.



Again, i understood your initial post. You were shocked/in awe/disbelief that she was a teacher at the age of 22. Her being a teacher at such a young adult age is unusual, but by no means illegal or unheard of, at least over here in the states'.

Maybe in germany there's a law that you cant teach until you reach a certain age (25) or there just hasnt been any teachers that young, yet.

And dont call me honey


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2013)

I like how so many people here seem to think this is "okay" because she's "hot". 



Wolfarus said:


> Why not? She's considered an adult at 18.
> 
> If she's a teacher at that young of an adult age, then she probably has the smarts and drive to do it. Just too bad she ruined her future career by banging a guy who couldnt keep his mouth shut.



I've never heard of a high school teacher that young, especially if she evidently has already been teaching at least a year. 

She likely either got the job without a degree at all, or is still in college. 



> Take note, future teachers of nf (female ones, especially). Make sure that any teenage guy/gal you fuck completely understands the consequences of him/her bragging about it



Sure sucks when people who you rape tell on you.


----------



## MCTDread (Aug 3, 2013)

cnorwood said:


> Would bang 10/10



I agree  

She is hot


----------



## Mochi (Aug 3, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> Again, i understood your initial post. You were shocked/in awe/disbelief that she was a teacher at the age of 22. Her being a teacher at such a young adult age is unusual, but by no means illegal or unheard of, at least over here in the states'.
> 
> Maybe in germany there's a law that you cant teach until you reach a certain age (25) or there just hasnt been any teachers that young, yet.
> 
> And dont call me honey



No, you don't get it. It's not about being legal and illegal, with our school system  you can't become a teacher with 22. 3-4 years bachelor, 1-2 years master, 1.5 years being a traine teacher and THEN you are an official teacher.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sure sucks when people who you rape tell on you.



Gotta love this kind of logic. Obviously she forced herself on him. Because no teenager (teenage male, especially) would EVER consider it a lucky break to have an older woman who WANTS to have sex w/ him.

Does the law call it rape? yes. Does the law ever take into consideration common sense, or recognize that teens WANT to have sex, and at 14,15+ have bodies that are capable of performing it? 

nope.

Im not saying she didnt make a stupid choice, but im sure as hell not going to demonize her by calling it rape, or suspend MY common sense because an outdated and rediculous law say's otherwise.

@Mochi

Ah ok, that makes more sense. Still, she might have gone into college or training for being a teacher right after she graduated (18) or even started a bit earlier then that, hence her being one @ 22 years of age. And i dont think all teaching jobs here have the same time/education requirements, as well.


----------



## Stan Lee (Aug 3, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> So was the reason they were caught, was because he was being an idiot and bragging about it to everybody?
> 
> I'd have thought they would have learned by now.. if you're getting your game on with an attractive, older teacher (as a highschool student) then keep your mouth shut.



His twitter seems to imply that is the case. 







ImperatorMortis said:


> Its been a while since there was a Teacher/Student sex scandal. I'd say this was overdue.



The last one was classic.



 If I had a 16 year old lesbian daughter that got with that I would have given her a high five like a son!


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Aug 3, 2013)

Zero Requiem said:


> The last one was classic.
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a 16 year old lesbian daughter that got with that I would have given her a high five like a son!



Just read that article, that girl she was with dun goofed by bragging.


----------



## Stan Lee (Aug 3, 2013)

ImperatorMortis said:


> Just read that article, that girl she was with dun goofed by bragging.



She must have been those tomboyish lebos.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah...at 15, if my gorgeous 22 year old teacher had sex with me, the last thing I'd ever feel is like a victim.

Nor did he, he just had to brag to his friends.

We like to say things like "oh it doesn't matter if it's a man or woman, they're both monsters"...yeaaaaaah, no, it does matter. We're not a bunch of 15 year olds sitting around, all horny, saying "yeah I wouldn't care, teehee" - I'm 29 years old, and I'm telling you straight up- I don't know a guy who would feel victimized in this teen's situation. Not. One.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Aug 3, 2013)

Zero Requiem said:


> If I had a 16 year old lesbian daughter that got with that I would have given her a high five like a son!



I would tell her, son I'm proud of you


----------



## Babby (Aug 4, 2013)

Lucky son of a B...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2013)

The dance teacher here was hotter:


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> Why not? She's considered an adult at 18.
> 
> If she's a teacher at that young of an adult age, then she probably has the smarts and drive to do it. Just too bad she ruined her future career by banging a guy who couldnt keep his mouth shut.
> 
> Take note, future teachers of nf (female ones, especially). Make sure that any teenage guy/gal you fuck completely understands the consequences of him/her bragging about it



Graduate high school at 17/18, graduate college at 21/22, teacher.

Why is that so hard to believe?  It's not even uncommon.


----------



## Legend (Aug 4, 2013)

Damn lucky kid, but she's pretty why couldnt she find a guy her age


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Aug 4, 2013)

it's okay because men (even if said man is technically a boy) are dogs and age doesn't matter to them.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 4, 2013)

Kid is a hero.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 4, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sure sucks when people who you rape tell on you.



Yes. 

Because that 15yr old boy clearly was fighting her off the entire time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Byrd (Aug 4, 2013)

She is surely stupid... 22 and choose a 15 year old to fuck...


----------



## Stan Lee (Aug 4, 2013)

Should have at least waited for him to turn 16. Would have gotten a plea deal without sex registry like those three male teachers.


----------



## Subarashii (Aug 4, 2013)

It's statutory rape isn't it?

Why is this more acceptable than than if their genders were reversed?


----------



## Huntress (Aug 4, 2013)

its okay, shes hot.


----------



## Babby (Aug 4, 2013)

You can't call it rape if both are enjoying it.


----------



## Gin (Aug 4, 2013)

Exactly.

And as if a 15 year old guy is being "taken advantage of" or "doesn't know what he's doing"

lol


----------



## Babby (Aug 4, 2013)

The guy is the luckiest and sneakiest bastard out there.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Aug 4, 2013)

My god, I hate teenage boys.
And if its true I hope she rots in jail.​

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Babby (Aug 4, 2013)

I would NEVER put her in jail, I would vouch for her freedom.

She made a teenager happy as ever. If that happened to me I would be jumping up and down with joy.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 4, 2013)

Ew, what is wrong with you guys? She looks gross. 

That said, age of consent is a fucking stupid concept and this really shouldn't be considered a crime so much as a breach of ethics and grounds to fire her.


----------



## navy (Aug 4, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> That said, age of consent is a fucking stupid concept



So if a 8 year old agrees to sex with a 20 year, its okay?


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Aug 4, 2013)

navy said:


> So if a 8 year old agrees to sex with a 20 year, its okay?



Beat me to it.

Inb4 this thread goes someplace horrible.


----------



## Stan Lee (Aug 5, 2013)

navy said:


> So if a 8 year old agrees to sex with a 20 year, its okay?



I think he means that pretending people can magically give informed consent on a certain birthday is stupid.


----------



## Blue (Aug 5, 2013)

On one hand, it's cool that she's getting prosecuted severely despite being female and hot

On the other hand, it's not cool that cases of "sex abuse" where the "victim" is fucking bragging about it are prosecuted at all


----------



## baconbits (Aug 5, 2013)

This:



PikaCheeka said:


> I like how so many people here seem to think this is "okay" because she's "hot".





Subarashii said:


> It's statutory rape isn't it?
> 
> Why is this more acceptable than than if their genders were reversed?



She's still taking advantage of a person and that's morally reprehensible.  I'm sure there are lots of 14 year old girls that wouldn't mind an older guy getting it on with them either.  But its still taking advantage of their immaturity.



Atlas Flame said:


> You can't call it rape if both are enjoying it.



Yes, actually you can.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Ippy (Aug 5, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> So was the reason they were caught, was because he was being an idiot and bragging about it to everybody?
> 
> I'd have thought they would have learned by now.. if you're getting your game on with an attractive, older teacher (as a highschool student) then keep your mouth shut.



Social media is the bane of humanity.

I don't think a lot of people, especially teenagers, realize the extent of the shit they could get in if they aren't careful.

He could have been hitting that hot teacher as we speak, but instead, he got her sent to jail, and likely some time in prison, where she's going to become someone's wife.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 5, 2013)

Zero Requiem said:


> His twitter seems to imply that is the case.


Solid "free ____!" attempt by him.

Keep bragging about all the fucking they were doing...



Zero Requiem said:


> The last one was classic.
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a 16 year old lesbian daughter that got with that I would have given her a high five like a son!


The OP of that thread is jokes.

"Not bad"???

That's clearly an ID photo or mugshot (I've seen gorgeous people look downright rough in them), and she still looks reasonably attractive.

Get some good lighting and she slaps a smile on her face, and she becomes gorgeous.


----------



## Stan Lee (Aug 5, 2013)

baconbits said:


> She's still taking advantage of a person and that's morally reprehensible.  I'm sure there are lots of 14 year old girls that wouldn't mind an older guy getting it on with them either.  But its still taking advantage of their immaturity.



Nobody here was condemning the reversal.


----------



## navy (Aug 5, 2013)

Zero Requiem said:


> I think he means that pretending people can magically give informed consent on a certain birthday is stupid.



Well its impossible to tell each person apart so a legal date is better than no date at all.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2013)

What's up with people giving her 10/10's?


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 5, 2013)

navy said:


> Well its impossible to tell each person apart so a legal date is better than no date at all.



I couldn't disagree more...for the exact same reason.


----------



## αce (Aug 5, 2013)

how old
is 15 
really?


----------



## navy (Aug 5, 2013)

Justification for 20 year olds having sex with 8 year olds. Naruto Forums hasn't changed a bit.


----------



## Spock (Aug 5, 2013)

OPs obsession with underaged rape is borderline disturbing. 

Scratch borderline when it comes to cases involving educational institutions and the level of attractiveness of the predators.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 5, 2013)

navy said:


> Justification for 20 year olds having sex with 8 year olds. Naruto Forums hasn't changed a bit.



Justification for homosexuals having sex. Naruto Forums hasn't changed a bit.




^What your post would have said if we were still living in the '50s.

It's sad to see people still haven't learned from their ancestors' mistakes, even in this day and age... Prejudice and unwillingness to change always seem to be a part of the natural human condition.


----------



## Spock (Aug 5, 2013)

^ What the actual fuck?

If this is another "I'm a realist" bullshit I'd have to smack a bitch.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 5, 2013)

Spock said:


> ^ What the actual fuck?
> 
> If this is another "I'm a realist" bullshit I'd have to smack a bitch.



I can't tell if you're referring to me or not. If you are talking about me, I don't know what you mean by me being a "realist"; all I'm saying is that this aversion to adults and children having sex is fundamentally the same as every other historical aversion to anything people have ever chosen to do between each other.

Telling people what they are or are not qualified to do with their own bodies has never led to anything good; it's just oppression masquerading as morality and all it does is needlessly destroy lives for the sake of some arbitrary sense of justice.

If you don't like it, you don't have to participate in or condone it. But to prohibit other people from doing it is definitely not anybody's place.

And this notion that sex is dirty, immoral, or otherwise inherently harmful is another culturally-programmed load of hogwash all its own...


----------



## Blue (Aug 5, 2013)

Although it has merit, I'm not going to hit you in the face with the "oh god, protect the children from the rapists" position -

But I will say that sex is not the same as drinking coffee or driving a car; it's not something that we make a big deal out of for no reason.

Having sex has profound and long-lasting effects on a person's psyche, and the circumstances in which it occurs has considerable bearing on that. I used to think that being raped (violently) and being physically assaulted (i.e, beaten up) were fundamentally the same, but while physical assault can be traumatizing, they're not similar experiences at all; being violated sexually is, on the level, stressful in different and more severe ways. A child who has sex with an adult or adults is not likely to develop normally.

By the same theory, a prostitute is not simply a service industry worker like any other; he or she is unlikely to ever be able to maintain a normal romantic relationship in his or her life, and is far more likely to suffer from depression and other ailments of the mind, because the entire basis of the human mind - find desirable mates and stay with them long enough to raise children - has been fucked out of them by a procession of strangers, and what's left doesn't quite know what to do with its life.

Basically sex is not something you can pretend is just governed by outdated morality concepts. Its fundamentally tied to everything that we think and do. And fucking an 8 year old is absolutely going to cause that person problems down the road as he or she comes to grips with what happened to them - that a adult used their total lack of understanding to get them to consent to sex. Even if the experience was enjoyable at the time, they're going to have a hard time coming to grips with that.


----------



## Spock (Aug 5, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> I can't tell if you're referring to me or not. If you are talking about me, I don't know what you mean by me being a "realist"; all I'm saying is that this aversion to adults and children having sex is fundamentally the same as every other historical aversion to anything people have ever chosen to do between each other.
> 
> Telling people what they are or are not qualified to do with their own bodies has never led to anything good; it's just oppression masquerading as morality and all it does is needlessly destroy lives for the sake of some arbitrary sense of justice.
> 
> ...



I can tell this is some sort of canned argument. 

Anyway, your 50s homosexual example is invalid due to the fact that two gays going at it have zero effect on anybody. However being open about sleeping with your teacher will have serious ramifications no just for you but the rest of the student body as well. The least of the least accusations of favoritism (justifiably so) will arise and may be exploited.

This is not about "sex is dirty" but about serious unprofessional conduct being vehemently critiqued.


----------



## Blue (Aug 5, 2013)

Also yes, teachers sleeping with students should be banned, if not illegal, even at the college level.


----------



## navy (Aug 5, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Justification for homosexuals having sex. Naruto Forums hasn't changed a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Using this logic everything should be accepted. Especially considering there is no  real basis for right and wrong.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 5, 2013)

Blue said:


> Although it has merit, I'm not going to hit you in the face with the "oh god, protect the children from the rapists" position -
> 
> But I will say that sex is not the same as drinking coffee or driving a car; it's not something that we make a big deal out of for no reason.
> 
> Having sex has profound and long-lasting effects on a person's psyche, and the circumstances in which it occurs has considerable bearing on that.



That's...true of literally _any_ experience.



> I used to think that being raped (violently) and being physically assaulted (i.e, beaten up) were fundamentally the same, but while physical assault can be traumatizing, they're not similar experiences at all; being violated sexually is, on the level, stressful in different and more severe ways.



This is all completely outside the scope of what I was talking about. Rape is bad, period.



> A child who has sex with an adult or adults is not likely to develop normally.



That depends on your definition of "normal."

The social definition of "normal" changes, and change isn't always a bad thing.



> By the same theory, a prostitute is not simply a service industry worker like any other; he or she is unlikely to ever be able to maintain a normal romantic relationship in his or her life, and is far more likely to suffer from depression and other ailments of the mind, because the entire basis of the human mind - find desirable mates and stay with them long enough to raise children - has been fucked out of them by a procession of strangers, and what's left doesn't quite know what to do with its life.



I don't agree with this at all, and I'll state up-front that I'm pro-legalization of prostitution. It's peoples' own business what to do with themselves and whether or not to accept payment in exchange for it, and the old cliche about how taking a girl out and buying her dinner and such is basically a more complicated form of prostitution...is actually frighteningly true in a lot of cases. So I don't really see the sense in outlawing what is essentially a more abbreviated version of something that goes on all the time legally. Sex isn't a crime, paying/getting paid isn't a crime, but getting paid or paying for sex is a crime? Nonsense.

You want a service, so you go to someone who can perform that service and offer them money to perform it. That's common. It happens all the time. There's nothing innately wrong with it. Sex is just a service that can be performed, albeit an intimate one, like getting a massage or a prostate exam (and don't tell me having a guy shove his hand up your anus can't have profound psychological consequences). The fear and stigma is all in peoples' heads.



> Basically sex is not something you can pretend is just governed by outdated morality concepts. Its fundamentally tied to everything that we think and do. And fucking an 8 year old is absolutely going to cause that person problems down the road as he or she comes to grips with what happened to them - that a adult used their total lack of understanding to get them to consent to sex. Even if the experience was enjoyable at the time, they're going to have a hard time coming to grips with that.



This is all hugely assumptive. Not everyone is going to be haunted by the fact that they had sex at a young age, particularly if it isn't as socially stigmatized. There's also no guarantee it's going to have lasting psychological consequences, just like there's no objective criteria by which you can say someone's understanding of sex is "lacking" (which has nothing to do with a person's age, really).

And to say that exploitation doesn't go on between adults of vastly different ages based on a difference in their resources, status, and experience is something you can probably intuitively guess is far from the truth. Is it underhanded? Yes. Is it morally wrong? Well, if the other party consents...who's to say? We all make our decisions based on our best judgment and understanding, and some people can make better decisions than others. But that also isn't limited based on age or even sexual development.



Spock said:


> I can tell this is some sort of canned argument.
> 
> Anyway, your 50s homosexual example is invalid due to the fact that two gays going at it have zero effect on anybody. However being open about sleeping with your teacher will have serious ramifications no just for you but the rest of the student body as well. The least of the least accusations of favoritism (justifiably so) will arise and may be exploited.
> 
> This is not about "sex is dirty" but about serious unprofessional conduct being vehemently critiqued.



Oh, if that's your position on the matter, then I agree with you.

It is unprofessional and unethical as hell for a teacher to have that kind of relationship with their own student. She should be fired.



Blue said:


> Also yes, teachers sleeping with students should be banned, if not illegal, even at the college level.



Illegal, no.

But should she be fired? Hell yes, and I think any self-respecting school/university would do so, lest they commit PR suicide.


----------



## Mael (Aug 5, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> I know I'm going to get a lot of criticism for saying this, but here goes:
> 
> Yes, provided the 8-year-old is on his/her own, feeding his/her self, and paying his/her own way, which is unlikely, but can happen. Otherwise, the parents/legal guardians are the ones who get a say in the matter, and if the child isn't happy with that, they can emancipate themselves and do whatever the hell they want.
> 
> ...



Cut this neo-liberal bullshit out, fucking right now.  It's your kind of attitude that promotes people to actually think this is ok.  The fuck is wrong with you?  Do you honestly think an eight year old has the most definite grasp on these sorts of things?  Are you naive or just retarded?  I thought Grrblt was bad but holy fuck is this just mind-blowing in the realm of atrocious.

I guess I should thank you though.  You've helped prove my case why some people like yourselves shouldn't have rights to speak.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 5, 2013)

navy said:


> Using this logic everything should be accepted. Especially considering there is no  real basis for right and wrong.



It's sad to see people still conflating their personal feelings with objective right and wrong.

You'd think that mistake had already been made enough times. Oh well.


----------



## navy (Aug 5, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> It's sad to see people still conflating their personal feelings with objective right and wrong.
> 
> You'd think that mistake had already been made enough times. Oh well.



All objective right and wrong comes from personal feelings. Unless you have another way to determine right and wrong.


----------



## Mael (Aug 5, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> It's sad to see people still conflating their personal feelings with objective right and wrong.
> 
> You'd think that mistake had already been made enough times. Oh well.



You're considering an eight year old knows the full weight of feeling and consequences with sexual intercourse.

Kill yourself.


----------



## Jena (Aug 5, 2013)

I can't even believe this is seriously being discussed...

Ok, the reason why 8 year olds should not be having sex is because they are developmentally not sexually mature. For two reasons:

1. A child's brain is not as developed as an adult's. That's scientific fact, so before you rage at me for being "judgemental" or whatever go ahead and scream at human biology first. They do not process events the way adults do nor do they posses the emotional maturity to make "adult" decisions. That's why there are anti-pedophilic laws: children are physically incapable of consenting to sex like an adult is because, biologically speaking, their brains are not fully developed. 

2. Children do not enter puberty until later. The typical onset of puberty for boys is 9-14. That's when boys really begin to develop sexual urges and the ability to reproduce. Meaning that prior to puberty, children do not have sexual desires/needs (at least not in the way an adult has sexual needs).

And just really?? This conversation is happening? Fuck me...


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 5, 2013)

Mael said:


> Cut this neo-liberal bullshit out, fucking right now.  It's your kind of attitude that promotes people to actually think this is ok.  The fuck is wrong with you?





"Quit saying such things or people will think it's okay to think that way!"

Why does THAT sound familiar?

First time I've ever been called a liberal, though. Gotta hand it to you- that made my evening.



> Do you honestly think an eight year old has the most definite grasp on these sorts of things?



It's all relative and it's never even consistent. What kind of grasp do you think most people have of the subject, particularly those people who've never had sex before nor the education to comprehend it in functional terms? Do they need legal "protection" from sex, regardless of their age?



> Are you naive or just retarded?  I thought Grrblt was bad but holy fuck is this just mind-blowing in the realm of atrocious.



It's funny how the people who have a problem with what I say are always the ones who cluck and ruffle their feathers like angry chickens without an ounce of intelligent substance to spit at.



> I guess I should thank you though.  You've helped prove my case why some people like yourselves shouldn't have rights to speak.



Saudi Arabia 2.0.

"I don't like what you have to say, so you should be punished for saying it!"

#'murica

And people wonder why this "liberal" is an adamant supporter of the second amendment; it's because of scary-ass thugs with a Gestapo mentality like this friend right here.


----------



## Mael (Aug 5, 2013)

It's all relative...yes eight year olds under psychological studies show just how relative it is with underdeveloped bodies and sexual intercourse.  You really think this is ok?  So then how about a five year old?  Maybe a three year old?

Congrats, you've basically defended pedophilia and you hide behind some dipshit New Age thinking to try to equate common decency with Saudi Arabia.  You're pathetic.

Also SA runs itself off of sharia which is religious edict.  The United States doesn't do so, but congrats again on looking like a fool.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 5, 2013)

Niku's trolling entering new realms.


----------



## Mael (Aug 5, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Niku's trolling entering new realms.



There's a fine line between trolling and warranting public beatings and he's vicariously walking that line.

He's the glaring reminder of why some people are too stupid to be given a right to speech.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 5, 2013)

navy said:


> All objective right and wrong comes from personal feelings. Unless you have another way to determine right and wrong.



Yeah, I live by one very basic directive:

"Don't be a dick to other people."

I don't try to control people or tell them how to live their lives or make decisions. I don't expect other people to do it for me, either.

The line is crossed when a person's actions directly affect another against their will. THAT is wrong. Things like murder, rape, theft...they are wrong. Puffing a blunt, cornholing your gay lover, selling your body...that's all up to the individual to decide for themselves. I don't want any of it, but I'm not going to deprive other people of the decision.



Mael said:


> You're considering an eight year old knows the full weight of feeling and consequences with sexual intercourse.



Actually, I couldn't care less about all that.



> Kill yourself.



I guess this level of frustration should be expected.

I've challenged some assumptions you've made about the world and now you feel vulnerable to what you don't understand. That's okay; I'm not here to hurt you.



Jena said:


> I can't even believe this is seriously being discussed...
> 
> Ok, the reason why 8 year olds should not be having sex is because they are developmentally not sexually mature. For two reasons:
> 
> ...



The problem is that physical development is gradual and systematic; there is no definite point at which a person transitions from being a child to being an adult (the distinction is totally arbitrary), and this isn't something that is even consistent among people of the same age.

So yes, you are correct; however, what you don't seem to understand is that the difference between "child" and "adult" is entirely where you decide to draw the line, because adults keep developing mentally and physically as well. And what constitutes "enough" development versus "not enough" is totally based on opinion.



> And just really?? This conversation is happening? Fuck me...



This is the reason progress is so slow- this right here.

People are scared to even talk about the issue at hand.

If you don't like it, you don't have to participate.


----------



## Mael (Aug 5, 2013)

No what you've done is not a challenge of common understanding.  What you've done is either a fantastic troll or a basic violation of common sense and decency.  There's only a degree relativism can go, and child sex is not one of them.

You're not smarter or more progressive than anyone else.  You're taking a perversion on the same level like necrophilia and thinking it's some sort of excuse for progression.  It's basically the pedos who are trying to equate themselves to homosexuals in terms of rights, but lo one's a genetic predisposition and the other isn't, and the genetic one isn't the pedophilia you fool.


----------



## navy (Aug 5, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Yeah, I live by one very basic directive:
> 
> "Don't be a dick to other people."
> 
> ...



"Dont be a dick to other people"  but its perfectly okay too.. "Give your dick to eight year olds". 



Why are all those things wrong though? Your rules for interaction have no basis beside your own personal feelings. In fact I can easily argue justification or murder, rape, and theft.


----------



## Mael (Aug 5, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen, our new Grrblt.  Only this time he's not a Euro but instead some bizarre creature who seems to think an eight-year-old on average is like a 21-year-old.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 5, 2013)

Mael said:


> It's all relative...yes eight year olds under psychological studies show just how relative it is with underdeveloped bodies and sexual intercourse.  You really think this is ok?  So then how about a five year old?  Maybe a three year old?



You don't understand at all. Age is totally irrelevant to my position on the matter.



> Congrats, you've basically defended pedophilia



I defended it on legal grounds; I still disagree with it ethically and it's not like I'm into that sort of thing either.



> and you hide behind some dipshit New Age thinking to try to equate common decency with Saudi Arabia.  You're pathetic.



That's because the mentality you've been expressing since you staggered into this thread on your knuckles is the very same one that's responsible for flogging journalists in that God-forsaken hellhole.



> Also SA runs itself off of sharia which is religious edict.  The United States doesn't do so, but congrats again on looking like a fool.



Your so-called morality is nothing more than a religious edict. Congrats on not recognizing your own reflection in the mirror.



Mider T said:


> Niku's trolling entering new realms.



The sad part is, I don't even have to troll. They just have to be really stupid and really offended by what I'm saying; the rest pretty much writes itself.



Mael said:


> There's a fine line between trolling and warranting public beatings and he's vicariously walking that line.



The fact that you would physically assault someone for expressing an opinion perfectly illustrates the difference between your concept of right and wrong and mine.

I would never, ever willfully inflict harm on another living creature for daring to think differently than I do, nor even for expressing it. I believe in life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness- for everyone. Repressing thought and discourse is not conducive to such a philosophy.



> He's the glaring reminder of why some people are too stupid to be given a right to speech.



And you're a glaring reminder of why everyone has the right to keep and bear arms.


----------



## Stan Lee (Aug 5, 2013)

navy said:


> Well its impossible to tell each person apart so a legal date is better than no date at all.



I honestly thought going by grade levels was a better method than age-based laws.


----------



## Mael (Aug 5, 2013)

> Age is totally irrelevant to my position on the matter.



But age is completely relevant to biology and psychology, thus you fucking lose.


----------



## Jena (Aug 5, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> So yes, you are correct; however, what you don't seem to understand is that the difference between "child" and "adult" is entirely where you decide to draw the line, because adults keep developing mentally and physically as well. And what constitutes "enough" development versus "not enough" is totally based on opinion.


Well, I can't point to a developmental chart and say "you're an adult now" but I _can_ point to a chart and say "this is when you are no longer a child." It's after you complete puberty. 

I'm engaging in this conversation because I (perhaps incorrectly) assume that you actually care about what you're talking about and are not just trolling. If that's true, I strongly recommend that you read some childhood and developmental psychology books. Brains and bodies between children and adults differ wildly. Here, I'll get you started. _Functional Brain Networks Develop from a ?Local to Distributed? Organization._ It's a semi-recent study that examines how the brain develops as we age. Look it up.

Or don't. Don't learn more about developmental psychology. Ignore me. Shut me out. Label me a bigot. After all, if that's the road you want to travel it's your choice. Science must be the biggest bigot of all in your world.



> This is the reason progress is so slow- this right here.
> 
> People are scared to even talk about the issue at hand.



Yes, truly you are following in the footsteps of the great civil warriors. Martin Luther King would be proud.


----------



## navy (Aug 5, 2013)

Zero Requiem said:


> I honestly thought going by grade levels was a better method than age-based laws.



No, because grade levels can be skipped, repeated and placed into.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 5, 2013)

navy said:


> "Dont be a dick to other people"  but its perfectly okay too.. "Give your dick to eight year olds".



Yeah.



> Why are all those things wrong though? Your rules for interaction have no basis beside your own personal feelings. In fact I can easily argue justification or murder, rape, and theft.



Because those actions conflict with the freedoms of others, accepting the premise that freedom is good, of course.

A logical argument can be made in favor of anything depending on your choice of premise, but in this case, my premise is liberty.



Mael said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, our new Grrblt.  Only this time he's not a Euro but instead some bizarre creature who seems to think an eight-year-old on average is like a 21-year-old.



You still don't get it; age is totally beside the point.

But you've already made your intentions clear, so whatever. You can lead a horse to water, I guess.



Mael said:


> No what you've done is not a challenge of common understanding.  What you've done is either a fantastic troll



Thank you.



> or a basic violation of common sense and decency.



Common sense and decency, a hundred and fifty years ago, was Jim Crow.

People have made it abundantly clear to me, throughout history, that popular consensus on matters of common sense and decency isn't worth the shit it always stinks of.



> There's only a degree relativism can go, and child sex is not one of them.



_Why?_



> You're not smarter or more progressive than anyone else.



Yes I am. Most people, anyway.



> You're taking a perversion on the same level like necrophilia and thinking it's some sort of excuse for progression.



I wish I could see the look on your face when I tell you necrophilia should be legal, provided the deceased has offered his or her consent prior to kicking the bucket.



> It's basically the pedos who are trying to equate themselves to homosexuals in terms of rights, but lo one's a genetic predisposition and the other isn't, and the genetic one isn't the pedophilia you fool.



I'm not qualified to say if pedophilia is a genetic predisposition or not, but

1) Who says it isn't?

and

2) That's not really important anyway; even if homosexuality were a choice, I would still defend it.


----------



## Mael (Aug 5, 2013)

Who says it isn't?  Psychologists and psychiatrists worldwide say it isn't.



> I wish I could see the look on your face when I tell you necrophilia should be legal, provided the deceased has offered his or her consent prior to kicking the bucket.



But this is the proof you're trolling.  Now your arguments are shit because you are indeed trolling.  Your only intelligence is getting people riled up over shit you don't actually believe in.  So for that I concede that you are indeed a good troll.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 5, 2013)

Mael said:


> But age is completely relevant to biology and psychology, thus you fucking lose.



Not with any meaningful consistency, let alone with any clear, immediate divide between "adult" and "child." Again, development is gradual.



Jena said:


> Well, I can't point to a developmental chart and say "you're an adult now" but I _can_ point to a chart and say "this is when you are no longer a child." It's after you complete puberty.



But isn't it completely arbitrary to say "You are only allowed to have sex after you complete puberty"?

Like, how does that affect anybody else, if somebody decides they want to do it earlier?



> I'm engaging in this conversation because I (perhaps incorrectly) assume that you actually care about what you're talking about and are not just trolling. If that's true, I strongly recommend that you read some childhood and developmental psychology books. Brains and bodies between children and adults differ wildly. Here, I'll get you started. _Functional Brain Networks Develop from a ?Local to Distributed? Organization._ It's a semi-recent study that examines how the brain develops as we age. Look it up.
> 
> Or don't. Don't learn more about developmental psychology. Ignore me. Shut me out. Label me a bigot. After all, if that's the road you want to travel it's your choice. Science must be the biggest bigot of all in your world.



I would never shut you or anybody else out for offering me knowledge. I appreciate the gesture, actually.

That said, my position is more a philosophical one than a biological one.



> Yes, truly you are following in the footsteps of the great civil warriors. Martin Luther King would be proud.



I'm delighted you recognize my struggle.


----------



## Mael (Aug 6, 2013)

> I'm delighted you recognize my struggle.



Confirmed for troll, Jena.  Waste no more time on him.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 6, 2013)

Mael said:


> Who says it isn't?  Psychologists and psychiatrists worldwide say it isn't.



Too bad none of them can objectively define a human life, much less a child or an adult.



> But this is the proof you're trolling.  Now your arguments are shit because you are indeed trolling.  Your only intelligence is getting people riled up over shit you don't actually believe in.  So for that I concede that you are indeed a good troll.



Thank you.

But, really, if somebody dies and leaves a note saying their body is up for grabs and somebody else wants to pork them, I really couldn't care less. It isn't my problem. It's weird, it's yucky, I don't like it, but I have no desire to punish anybody for it.


----------



## Mael (Aug 6, 2013)

Well at least you can concede with honor that you're now trolling.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 6, 2013)

Mael said:


> Confirmed for troll, Jena.  Waste no more time on him.



The real troll is that I'm not trolling. 

The reactions were pretty amusing, but you kinda did that to yourselves.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 6, 2013)

It's not like this shit's a big fucking deal, anyway; we're talking about it on a Naruto forum, for Christ's sake. Some of you guys badly need to get over yourselves.


----------



## navy (Aug 6, 2013)

Perhaps, but there are way too many pedophiles on Naruto forums.

I think its the manga.


----------



## Mael (Aug 6, 2013)

C'mon man, if you're going to troll, don't backpedal.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 6, 2013)

navy said:


> Perhaps, but there are way too many pedophiles on Naruto forums.
> 
> I think its the manga.



I blame violent video games.



Mael said:


> C'mon man, if you're going to troll, don't backpedal.



I'm not back-pedaling; I'm right and you're wrong. I'm also a nice guy, and you made me laugh, so I don't hold anything you said against you, even though your attitude toward free speech is atrocious.


----------



## Jena (Aug 6, 2013)

Poe's law.

Also I've seen people seriously arguing your point before.

And that's not even close to the most fucked-up things I've seen honestly defended in this section...


----------



## Mael (Aug 6, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> I'm not back-pedaling; I'm right and you're wrong. I'm also a nice guy, and you made me laugh, so I don't hold anything you said against you, even though your attitude toward free speech is atrocious.



Nah see the humor is gone.  The whole "I'm right you're wrong" is the weaker side of trolling.  You should've kept going with the whole civil rights angle.


----------



## Savior (Aug 6, 2013)

Mael said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, our new Grrblt.  Only this time he's not a Euro but instead some bizarre creature who seems to think an eight-year-old on average is like a 21-year-old.



Why are you constantly hating on other posters. Have some class man.


----------



## Mael (Aug 6, 2013)

Savior said:


> Why are you constantly hating on other posters. Have some class man.



Because other posters have some pretty awful opinions...and you're one to talk.


----------



## Savior (Aug 6, 2013)

Mael said:


> Because other posters have some pretty awful opinions...and you're one to talk.



Just because someone doesn't agree with you it means their opinion is "pretty awful."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2013)

Savior said:


> Just because someone doesn't agree with you it means their opinion is "pretty awful."



Hi, I'm CTK. Apparently we haven't met.


----------



## navy (Aug 6, 2013)

Mael is passionate about everything. It's quite odd really.


----------



## santanico (Aug 6, 2013)

This woman is mentally ill. If I was this kid's mother, I'm not at all ashamed to say I'd kick her ass. Jail for that? Sure why not.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Aug 6, 2013)

I knew this thread would go some place horrible. 

Also Nikushimi.. Never have children.


----------



## Stan Lee (Aug 6, 2013)

starr said:


> *This woman is mentally ill.* If I was this kid's mother, I'm not at all ashamed to say I'd kick her ass. Jail for that? Sure why not.



How? It's not pedophilia.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2013)

Zero Requiem said:


> How? It's not pedophilia.



Calm down there, just because you've tried to fuck teens doesn't mean mothers and fathers are going to grin and bear it.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 6, 2013)

Jena said:


> Poe's law.
> 
> Also I've seen people seriously arguing your point before.



You just did. 



> And that's not even close to the most fucked-up things I've seen honestly defended in this section...



...And then Mael opened his virtual mouth. 



Mael said:


> Nah see the humor is gone.  The whole "I'm right you're wrong" is the weaker side of trolling.  You should've kept going with the whole civil rights angle.



I didn't run through a gauntlet of fire hoses and German shepherds to put up with this crap.



navy said:


> Mael is passionate about everything. It's quite odd really.



Mael is my real American hero.



ImperatorMortis said:


> I knew this thread would go some place horrible.



Welcome to the Cafe.



> Also Nikushimi.. Never have children.



Someone has to populate this God-forsaken rock with rational, intelligent beings, and I can't exactly count on the rest of you to do it for me.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 6, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Someone has to populate this God-forsaken rock with rational, intelligent beings, and I can't exactly count on the rest of you to do it for me.



I hope your Children Like Minato and tell you everyday how much Itachi Sucks 

jk


----------



## Spock (Aug 6, 2013)

@Nikushimi

Although your views are morally frightful, ethically odious and physiological bizarre I can grasp a bit of sense from all that mishmash.

It's rather funny how these statutory rape cases are handled. A person is sent to jail for sleeping with a 15 year old (rightfully so) yet some other 15 year olds are tried as adults and sent to adult prisons where they can get raped by convicted pedophiles. I garunetee the experience will be 10 times worse than a teen and a teacher sneaking around to fuck.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 6, 2013)

ImperatorMortis said:


> I knew this thread would go some place horrible.



their will always be that one guy...


Even though she did take advantage of a minor, the fact that she may be labeled a sex offender while the boy is bragging to his peers about it leaves a bad taste my mouth.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 6, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Even though she did take advantage of a minor, the fact that she may be labeled a sex offender while the boy is bragging to his peers about it leaves a bad taste my mouth.



>Brags about it.
>Got "taken advantage of."

Okay.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 6, 2013)

I've only read the first page as it seems to have devolved into weird infantility afterwards, but it isn't unheard of for someone to teach at 22- she could've gotten her high school diploma at 17 through either a late birthday (say, September) or a GED. Then finished her college curriculum by 21. 

In any case, she's reasonably hot, certainly better than the shitty skank whore I fucked last year. (Probably at least 6 years younger too, lol)

 Kid shouldn't be discouraged, as many lose their virginity later than 15 (some late as 21-23) and he was humping her at her REQUEST, no? I know I wouldn't turn that down.

But yeah, it is still misconduct and with a minor that's 3 years too young to consent (or a year, if you're in the state) so she did break the law. People get away with much worse (as pointed out in this thread), but the charges were filed and that's pretty much all that matters anywhere.


----------



## Blue (Aug 6, 2013)

I had a 22 year old teacher (and again the next year, when she was 23) and she was actually a graduate of the very same high school she taught at and I attended.

I would have hit that like a neutron star. Good fuck she was hot.

Then she got pregnant, which honestly only fuelled my desire.

Then after she had the baby she was fat.  Bad end.


----------



## Babby (Aug 6, 2013)

So many Jealous people here, are you that hurt that the guy scored at age of 15?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 6, 2013)

That actually reminds me of the time I was stalking a girl on Facebook (this one chick I knew in middle school) and she either got pregnant or just felt like bullshitting, 'cuz I saw her with a fat belly in a few of her profile pics for about a week or two to a month, and soon enough she was back to her regular old self... got pretty pissed I couldn't have done her instead (she doesn't seem like she got pregnant though, never heard about a child), but she's also gotten obese, so don't care anymore.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 6, 2013)

hadou said:


> Way to go kid.



I'm always reminded of the immortal words of Paul Mooney in these situations:

"He's getting straight-A's for laying pipe, that teacher's a freak!"


----------

